# Recommendations ~ Venice & Area



## ncdebe (Mar 22, 2008)

Promised my daughter a trip to Italy for college grad ~ she is really excited. We are planning on 10 days/2 weeks in N Italy. I am trying to start looking but am stymied. HELP

Any suggestions welcomed. We are hoping to do Venice, Tuscany....then join the rest of the family in Rome. 

Is June/July a good time to attempt this? Early June?

THANKS for all your help!


----------



## 225chs (Mar 23, 2008)

Too many variables to give a good answer. Is this you're first trip to Italy? What does she like (history,fashion,food,hiking,biking etc)? Do you want to rent a car or travel by train?
Here is one of my favorite websites: http://www.slowtrav.com/italy/

The classic starter trip (to which I agree) is Venice,Florence and Rome. Since you have extra days(12 w/o Rome) you can add one more stop. Tuscany is good if you have a car(I would look to stay in Siena,but I like cities). If no car I would lean(no pun intended) to Cinque Terre and Pisa(train by way of Florence)

Early June is a beautiful time to go. It is starting to get crowded. I would try not to go much later.(i usually go april-may)


----------



## ncdebe (Mar 23, 2008)

*Interests*

We are going to try using the trains. First time in Italy. We love museums,churches,hidden treasures and art. She really wants to see Murano glass ~ either manufactured or exhibit.


Thanks for your help so far ~


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 23, 2008)

Italy is a difficult country to see in a short time as it differs from top to boot.  Venice is a must see, but only for a few days.  The Murano glass factory is there, but you can get better prices elsewhere.  Florence is also a must see and most people feel the art capital of Italy.  Rome is further afield and a historic and religious centre.  Rick Steves has a good 3 city tour:

http://tours.ricksteves.com/tours08/product.cfm/rurl/code/VFR08/

Rick Steves also has a good video on TV on the Verona area which includes the Dolomites - watched it the other day and put it on my list as it's relatively close to Milan (The Last Supper).

Take the time to see Italy ... it will take time as there's so much to see.

Brian


----------



## 225chs (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't agree with a short period of time in Venice, but many do feel that way. I will be leaving for Venice in 3 weeks for a weeks stay. It will be my second full week stay in two years. Not being a person who likes to pack and unpack, I would look at Venice and be willing to take side day trips to Verona, Padua etc. It is easily done by train. I might take a night or two in Milan, booking a view of the Last Supper ahead of time and then go to Florence. Again in Florence if you wish you can take the train to Pisa for a day. There are other wonderful places in the North as well.

Here are two websites for the trains in Italy
http://selectitaly.com/transportation.php?service_category_id=12
http://www.raileurope.com/us/help/index.htm


----------



## Wombat (Mar 24, 2008)

Trains in Italy are very cheap and frequent. 

You can check out the schedules and prices at the official website www.trenitalia.com. Do remember to use Italian names for the cities in the website though, ie: Venice = Venezia, Florence = Firenze, Milan = Mialno, Roma = Roma. 

As for hotels, I've found www.venere.com to be very good for Italy. 

Have fun!


----------

